# Derosa San Remo



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all

Any San Remo riders here? Not much on the model here or anywhere else. How is it compared to the Primato or Giro d'talia? 

I ride a 49-50 cm frame which are hard to find so I am looking into this 50 cm one I found.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## ndropkin (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a De Rosa San Remo in a 49. It's very comfortable, easy to ride. Nothing fancy, certainly not cutting edge. Did you buy the one you found?


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

No I didn't. I thought the price was a bit high amd the 52cm bike was just a bit bigger than I wanted to ride. Not just standover but the top tube/seat combination would have be riding a 9cm stem. Not a big deal but that plus the price and being shimano equip I just couldn't pull the trigger on it. I ended up with this:



Masi Nuova Strada. I really like it, more than I expected. The reason I got it was the size fit me better (50cm to the top)and I liked the angles and top tube length (shorter). Oh yes and the color. (De Rosa was blue)

It came with 8 speed Durace which I removed and built it up from some late 90's early 21st century Campy 9 speed and it rides great and handles well. 

Not sure why I like riding it so much; hard to explain. It just feels good. Has sorta of a locomotive feel but not dead. Just keeps going and I climb on it as good as I climb on anything (not very well) It is not fancy but I find myself smiling as I ride. Of course there is the NBS (New Bike Syndrone). But it climbs nice, descends well and rides really smooth. 

Weighs 20.5# which is just under a pound more than my Bridgestone RB1 weighed built with the same parts. I really need to get a better looking white saddle.


----------

